# Orbea vs. Trek



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

I have been happily riding a 2006 Orbea Onix for the past few years. It is equipped with Ultegra and mid level Shimano wheels. A couple months ago, my friend sold me his 2004 Trek 5900 Superlight at a bargain price. The bike has Dura Ace and some inexpensive wheels. He kept the wheels that were on it for his new bike. My intentions were to use the Trek as a second bike....mostly on the trainer and in poor weather. I am sorry to report that the Trek blows away my beloved Onix. It is much, much more responsive and quicker. Handles better. Stiffer and stronger in the bottom bracket. The Onix only betters the Trek in comfort and not by much.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

You’re comparing apples and oranges. The Trek is a high $$$ top level racing machine and the Onix is a great low/mid $ level recreational/century machine, one of the best out there for what it does but not in the same league as a 5900 SL.


----------



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

Eric,

You make a good point. I did not expect the difference to be quite so dramatic since the Trek frame is older and retailed for approximately the same amount as the Onix frame. The wheels on the Trek bike are significantly lower in quality than the wheels on the Orbea. This reduces the advantage of the Trek. However, I do plan on keeping and enjoying both bikes.

It would be very interesting to compare the Trek to the Orca and Opal and hear from other riders.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

Rockne said:


> Eric,
> 
> You make a good point. I did not expect the difference to be quite so dramatic since the Trek frame is older and retailed for approximately the same amount as the Onix frame. The wheels on the Trek bike are significantly lower in quality than the wheels on the Orbea. This reduces the advantage of the Trek. However, I do plan on keeping and enjoying both bikes.
> 
> ...


Agree that the Orca/Opal comparison would be a better one. Also if I'm not mistaken, the price of the Onix has come down over the last 2 or 3 years. I think they were a little over priced around 05 if that is the price you are comparing to.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

Rockne said:


> I have been happily riding a 2006 Orbea Onix for the past few years. It is equipped with Ultegra and mid level Shimano wheels. A couple months ago, my friend sold me his 2004 Trek 5900 Superlight at a bargain price. The bike has Dura Ace and some inexpensive wheels. He kept the wheels that were on it for his new bike. My intentions were to use the Trek as a second bike....mostly on the trainer and in poor weather. I am sorry to report that the Trek blows away my beloved Onix. It is much, much more responsive and quicker. Handles better. Stiffer and stronger in the bottom bracket. The Onix only betters the Trek in comfort and not by much.





Rockne said:


> If you have ridden Trek and Orbea, please share your observation. I am torn between a used Orbea Onix and Trek 5900 SL.


WTF,don't waste our time with stupid games.


----------

